# Veg (and fruit)



## Radders (Aug 15, 2017)

I was talking to someone the other day who's been advised to try and eat a rainbow of fruit and veg (80% veg) over a week.

It made me wonder how many of us aim to follow the five a day guidance and how often we manage it?

I'm vegetarian so probably not very typical but I probably average 7-8 portions a day but I do have the odd day when it drops below 5. Today was fairly typical of a weekday:

Breakfast: a small banana (mashed in soya milk with ground chia seeds to slow down absorption and followed immediately by a 4 mile cycle)

Mid morning: raisin box as I was heading a bit low

Lunch: small apple followed by a walk

Afternoon before the ride home: another raisin box (I know that doesn't count!)

Dinner: massive salad containing Romaine, red cabbage, celery, carrot, cucumber, red and yellow peppers, tomatoes, followed by strawberries and raspberries. I estimate the salad to total about 4 portions, taking a portion as 80g. The fruit was 1.5, giving me a daily total of 8.5.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't usually eat that much fruit or veg . An apple and tangerine daily as I love them.
And one or two vegetables with dinner. Unless it's a salad.


----------



## Robin (Aug 16, 2017)

Is that all you ate, or have you just given us the fruit and veg component? I was just wondering where you get your iron and B vitamins from.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2017)

I usually have an apple and a banana each day, and meas usually have a tomato and/or salad leaf component, or mixed veg. As I cater only for myself I don't buy a big variety of things because they would go off before they were eaten, so the mixed veg is frozen


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> Is that all you ate, or have you just given us the fruit and veg component? I was just wondering where you get your iron and B vitamins from.


I've only mentioned the fruit and veg I eat.
Tonight we're  having rump steak with mushrooms a few chips , fried onions I've not decided on the veg yet, I could do with some ideas please


----------



## Robin (Aug 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've only mentioned the fruit and veg I eat.
> Tonight we're  having rump steak with mushrooms a few chips , fried onions I've not decided on the veg yet, I could do with some ideas please


Oops, sorry, I was thinking about Radders when I posted. I can't imagine you would survive on an apple and a tangerine all day!
I often do grilled tomatoes with steak. (Fried onions are a must, obv!)


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> Oops, sorry, I was thinking about Radders when I posted. I can't imagine you would survive on an apple and a tangerine all day!
> I often do grilled tomatoes with steak. (Fried onions are a must, obv!)


No worries. I laughed  out loud when I thought you may have meant me as 
well


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

Ah grilled tomatoes are just the ticket. Thanks.


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 16, 2017)

I am vegetarian ( well, in fact a pescatarian, who has no dairy, ) too, so veg is normally not a problem for me. I am finding that Avoiding bananas to be annoying, because I really do like them. My pharmacist says I should avoid them because of the meds I am on.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I am vegetarian ( well, in fact a pescatarian, who has no dairy, ) too, so veg is normally not a problem for me. I am finding that Avoiding bananas to be annoying, because I really do like them. My pharmacist says I should avoid them because of the meds I am on.


That's a shame


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I am vegetarian ( well, in fact a pescatarian, who has no dairy, ) too, so veg is normally not a problem for me. I am finding that Avoiding bananas to be annoying, because I really do like them. My pharmacist says I should avoid them because of the meds I am on.


Possibly due to potassium content? I remember being in a similar situation after diagnosis because of some of the meds I was on, although I can't remember which it was now.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 16, 2017)

I average at least 5 - 8 portions of fruit/veg a day.    Probably a lot more more actually

Trying to lose weight with SW - most of my food (60%) comes from fruit/veg.

My b gl is in the 5s, insulin intake down from over 100 units a day, to less than 10.


----------



## Radders (Aug 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> Oops, sorry, I was thinking about Radders when I posted. I can't imagine you would survive on an apple and a tangerine all day!
> I often do grilled tomatoes with steak. (Fried onions are a must, obv!)


I was focusing on the fruit and veg. I am not sure that I need much iron now I am past a certain age! I do eat dark chocolate which is allegedly a reasonable source, along with dairy, marmite and the occasional bit of Burgen for the Bvits. I eat lots of nuts and seeds too, not sure what vitamins are in those but I believe they have lots of other minerals. I eat them mainly for protein and fat and because I like them.
I eat quorn and soya too; do they have iron and   B vits? I would imagine so.


----------



## Robin (Aug 16, 2017)

Radders said:


> I was focusing on the fruit and veg. I am not sure that I need much iron now I am past a certain age! I do eat dark chocolate which is allegedly a reasonable source, along with dairy, marmite and the occasional bit of Burgen for the Bvits. I eat lots of nuts and seeds too, not sure what vitamins are in those but I believe they have lots of other minerals. I eat them mainly for protein and fat and because I like them.
> I eat quorn and soya too; do they have iron and   B vits? I would imagine so.


Ah, right, thank you. I was asking because my daughter doesn't eat much red meat, and dairy exacerbates her eczema, and I wonder if she misses out on anything. I think soya has iron in it, and I reckon we get our B vits from wheat germ and eggs. I eat seeds and nuts because I like them and they're lower carb, but they also have the benefit of being loaded with stuff that's good for you!
I realised I hadn't  actually answered the question posed by the thread title! I normally manage 5 a day, with some salad and a couple of pieces of fruit at lunchtime, and a couple of different veg in the evening. (This time of year I'm continually nibbling raspberries and blackberries from the garden, too.)


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Possibly due to potassium content? I remember being in a similar situation after diagnosis because of some of the meds I was on, although I can't remember which it was now.



Absolutely so Northerner. I know why but that doesn't make me regret the decision any less, even knowing the alternative is unpleasant. 

I too find I am nibbling whenever I can. At the moment that is mostly home grown tomatoes, which I will continue to do so if I can beat the slugs to them!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't tend to count how much fruit/veg i'm eating but generally I'm pretty good.  Fruit intake is limited to berries normally.  I eat lots of med veg, salads & leafy veg.


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't tend to count how much fruit/veg i'm eating but generally I'm pretty good.  Fruit intake is limited to berries normally.  I eat lots of med veg, salads & leafy veg.


Hi Mark, thanks for responding. Don't you include those when you post on the "what did you eat yesterday" thread?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> Hi Mark, thanks for responding. Don't you include those when you post on the "what did you eat yesterday" thread?


Sometimes I do.  I usually just say 'veg' rather than listing them all.  I will make a more detailed list next time.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 26, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Absolutely so Northerner. I know why but that doesn't make me regret the decision any less, even knowing the alternative is unpleasant.
> 
> I too find I am nibbling whenever I can. At the moment that is mostly home grown tomatoes, which I will continue to do so if I can beat the slugs to them!


Strange! Lots of food has more potassium than bananas, so you should avoid leafy greens (a cup of swiss chard has more potassium than a banana), one avacado contains twice as much potassium as a banana) baked potatoes, sweet potatoes etc. your potassium levels can be increased by ACE inhibitors.
Bananas do contain Tyramine which can interfere with anti-depression drugs: MAO inhibitors (Nardil, Parnate)
have a look at: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/..._1898078.html?slideshow=true#gallery/251682/0
It also appears that cranberry juice is not recomended if you are on Lipitor or other statins, and of course grapefruit is no friend of statins nor of immunosuppressants, calcium-channel blockers (Plendil, Sular, Procardia), and benzodiazepines (Valium, Triazolam, Halcion)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2017)

Radders said:


> I was talking to someone the other day who's been advised to try and eat a rainbow of fruit and veg (80% veg) over a week.
> 
> It made me wonder how many of us aim to follow the five a day guidance and how often we manage it?
> 
> ...


Impressed ! I will try & do better


----------



## goosey (Aug 29, 2017)

I have at least 8 different f &veg a day,  like Hazel i do,SW, today i have had melon and beetroot already for tea i have a large salad with lettuce/peppers/onions, red /white and spring/tomatoes/cucumber/beetroot again/celery/radish/mushrooms/red/green/yellow peppers, i will have strawberries/nectrine and peach later with a yoghurt


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2017)

I love rainbow coloured veg - it is so good for you.

Our SW consultant says not to have a large portion of 1 or 2 veg - better to have a little of lots of speed veg.    Salads are great for this


----------



## goosey (Aug 29, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I love rainbow coloured veg - it is so good for you.
> 
> Our SW consultant says not to have a large portion of 1 or 2 veg - better to have a little of lits of speed veg.    Salds are great for this


Does mine count as rainbow? never heard that saying before


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2017)

for instance red peppers have different vitimans from orange peppers.

in class we have noticed the people who have lots of speed veg lose on average 1 -2 pounds a week MORE than those who don't


----------



## Dave W (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the highly coloured as opposed to mainly green veg are generally higher in anti-oxidents.
Personally I don't count portions of the different veg and just eat a lot of a very mixed variety. I had a good quality low carb burger for tea with home grown lettuce, rocket, spring onions, sweet pepper and tomato. 'Pudding' was a sugar-free jelly with raspberries and our own blueberries with double cream.
I seem to be doing OK on my diet as my HbA1c is continuing to fall and lipids are all in the 'idea'l range and blood pressure is now in the 'high normal' range as opposed to 'high' a year ago.
I ought to add I'm not aiming to lose weight as I'm verging on underweight.


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 30, 2017)

I eat plenty of vegs, actually. What puzzles me is what is considered a portion. Normally my salad wheigs a pound, at least. Half a pound of salda, and the other halp pound is tomatoes, peppers, onions,cucumbers,zucchini or whatever is in season.
This is one portion for me. For others I don't know.


----------



## Radders (Aug 30, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> I eat plenty of vegs, actually. What puzzles me is what is considered a portion. Normally my salad wheigs a pound, at least. Half a pound of salda, and the other halp pound is tomatoes, peppers, onions,cucumbers,zucchini or whatever is in season.
> This is one portion for me. For others I don't know.


I weigh mine in grammes but I expect it wouldn't be as much as that: usually half a portion (about 40g) each of leaves, peppers, celery or fennel and a portion each of tomatoes, carrots and cucumber, plus beetroot or avocado and occasionally a couple of mushrooms.  That has trouble fitting on the plate as it is!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2017)

Hazel said:


> for instance red peppers have different vitimans from orange peppers.
> 
> in class we have noticed the people who have lots of speed veg lose on average 1 -2 pounds a week MORE than those who don't


I have a leased 3 Stir-Fry's a week with lots of peppers


----------



## Amigo (Aug 30, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I have a leased 3 Stir-Fry's a week with lots of peppers



Where do you lease them from Hobie? You on Meals on Wheels?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry missed me "T". at leased


----------



## goosey (Aug 30, 2017)

Hazel said:


> for instance red peppers have different vitimans from orange peppers.
> 
> in class we have noticed the people who have lots of speed veg lose on average 1 -2 pounds a week MORE than those who don't


Thanks, i eat loads of speed but sts last week 
Have you had your procedure yet? if so how did it go?


----------



## goosey (Aug 30, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I have a leased 3 Stir-Fry's a week with lots of peppers


I cant eat alot of peppers as have hiatus hernia but do eat some


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2017)

goosey said:


> Thanks, i eat loads of speed but sts last week
> Have you had your procedure yet? if so how did it go?




yes, yesterday at 8.30 - no sedation (my choice) and, thank God, it was all clear


----------



## goosey (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh that good 
I have had one both ends(not  at same time) no sedation, the one down my throat was


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2017)

Cauliflower 4 t last nt. Fresh


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 2, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> I eat plenty of vegs, actually. What puzzles me is what is considered a portion. Normally my salad wheigs a pound, at least. Half a pound of salda, and the other halp pound is tomatoes, peppers, onions,cucumbers,zucchini or whatever is in season.
> This is one portion for me. For others I don't know.



I was always told that the size of your clenched fist is what was considered the ideal portion size, never by weight. I was told it is different for different sized people and the hand is usually in proportion to the rest of you. For instance, those little stupid funsize apples, which I need two or three for one portion!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 2, 2017)

Why is it that anything small is called 'funsize'?


----------



## Radders (Sep 3, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I was always told that the size of your clenched fist is what was considered the ideal portion size, never by weight. I was told it is different for different sized people and the hand is usually in proportion to the rest of you. For instance, those little stupid funsize apples, which I need two or three for one portion!


The 80g thing comes from the recommendation to eat 5 portions a day. It does make sense that it should be in proportion to body size though. My fist would not be a good proxy for that as I am tall but have narrow hands!


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 3, 2017)

I was told when diagnosed pre-diabetic last year to cut down my fruit intake (was having 6-7 per day, including banana, grapes, pineapple) and dried fruit as well. GP told me 3 max.  Diabetes prevention 2. I tend to have berries and apple now only.

I eat lots of veg and salad. I will cook small amounts of broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, courgette, aubergines, tomatoes.  Salads I have lots of as I really like them - lettuce, peppers, tomatoes, radishes, avocado, rocket, spinach, salad leaves, celery, cucumber.  I like to have lots of variety.   I am trying to stick to the Mediterranean diet but not the pasta.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> I was told when diagnosed pre-diabetic last year to cut down my fruit intake (was having 6-7 per day, including banana, grapes, pineapple) and dried fruit as well. GP told me 3 max.  Diabetes prevention 2. I tend to have berries and apple now only.
> 
> I eat lots of veg and salad. I will cook small amounts of broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, courgette, aubergines, tomatoes.  Salads I have lots of as I really like them - lettuce, peppers, tomatoes, radishes, avocado, rocket, spinach, salad leaves, celery, cucumber.  I like to have lots of variety.   I am trying to stick to the Mediterranean diet but not the pasta.


Well done Maz2.


----------



## Radders (Sep 4, 2017)

I found a green veg I haven't tried before today in the coop: cavolo Nero, which I have googled and discovered means black cabbage. It wasn't black but a very dark green. I adapted the cooking instructions by tossing the shredded leaves in olive oil with cayenne pepper, celery salt, paprika and lo-salt before roasting in the oven until crisp. I really liked it, my other half was less keen unfortunately.


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Radders said:


> I found a green veg I haven't tried before today in the coop: cavolo Nero, which I have googled and discovered means black cabbage. It wasn't black but a very dark green. I adapted the cooking instructions by tossing the shredded leaves in olive oil with cayenne pepper, celery salt, paprika and lo-salt before roasting in the oven until crisp. I really liked it, my other half was less keen unfortunately.


Hi Radders - that sounds lovely.  I have a book by Davina McCall and I cook some of her recipes avoiding the ones with loads of pasta and rice. She does one with cavalo nero but I can't get any. Tesco, or at least my local one for some reason does not stock it.


----------



## Radders (Sep 4, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> Hi Radders - that sounds lovely.  I have a book by Davina McCall and I cook some of her recipes avoiding the ones with loads of pasta and rice. She does one with cavalo nero but I can't get any. Tesco, or at least my local one for some reason does not stock it.


I've never seen it before today, very surprised to see it in my local Coop. It was ready shredded as well which was a bonus.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 4, 2017)

There is not a vegetable I haven't eaten, including cavolo Nero.  We have quite a small Tesco and they sell it.


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 6, 2017)

I am now finding that I prefer much veg raw rather than cooked, my wife and son think I have lost my mind, but it is doing me no harm, indeed it is supposed to be healthier... I have lost two stone, in weight, in two months and four inches off my waist size! I cannot argue with that.


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 6, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> Hi Radders - that sounds lovely.  I have a book by Davina McCall and I cook some of her recipes avoiding the ones with loads of pasta and rice. She does one with cavalo nero but I can't get any. Tesco, or at least my local one for some reason does not stock it.


The other name is cavolo toscano (Tuscany cabbage). The ribollita is a good soup, but the base is made with old bread loafs, so it could be a bit carby, but you could put aside the bread to be soaked at the moment and not mixing it with the other ingredients...


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2017)

Just bought some cavalo nero at the farmers market, ( big bunch for £1)  so no cooking instructions, OK, I'll google it in a mo, but what would you lot do with it? (photo doesn't really show scale, the bunch is about 45cm long)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2017)

I just stick it in boiling water for a few minutes.  Don't leave it too long or it will go too soft.


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I just stick it in boiling water for a few minutes.  Don't leave it too long or it will go too soft.


Cheers Mark, will give it a go!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2017)

You could also add some garlic to the water to give it a bit of flavour.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 9, 2017)

Love cavalo nero. Two favourite recipes hopefully attached (No youngsters here to assist). Both recipes easily tweakable. I use goats cheese or feta with the sausage pasta as I usually have one of these in fridge and I think they have a bit more flavour.

http://www.healthyfood.co.uk/recipe/quorn-meatballs-pasta/


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 9, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Love cavalo nero. Two favourite recipes hopefully attached (No youngsters here to assist). Both recipes easily tweakable. I use goats cheese or feta with the sausage pasta as I usually have one of these in fridge and I think they have a bit more flavour.
> 
> http://www.healthyfood.co.uk/recipe/quorn-meatballs-pasta/


The typical dish is the ribollita, but if you really like the meatball pasta, temember that the original recipe is with tiny meatballs http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Spaghetti-alla-chitarra-con-le-pallottine.html and fresh egg pasta. 

In winter you can make a cabbage soup http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/black-cabbage-soup/ I've eatent the version with the tiny meatballs, and when outside is freezing it's great.


----------

